# Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?



## Olli.P (19. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich betreibe seit einiger Zeit ein duales Boot System mit Win XP & Win7 Ultimate x64.

Nun würde ich gerne das Win XP, was ja auf der 1. Partition ist, löschen und nur noch mit Win7 den PC laufen lassen.

Meine Frage:

Kann ich das XP einfach so löschen/formatieren, oder wird das in die Hose gehen weil dann der Bootsektor mit in's Nirwana verschwindet? 

Aber den sollte man doch mit der Win7 DVD neu schreiben können. Bei XP geht das ja auch. 

Jedenfalls habe ich es schon geschafft Festplattenspeicher von XP der Win7 Partition zu zuordnen.


----------



## koifischfan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Ah, Windowsfragen im Teichforum. 

Mit EasyBCD http://www.chip.de/downloads/EasyBCD_23603661.html könntest du XP im Bootmanager entfernen. Kenne mich aber nicht im Detail damit aus.
Auf keinem Fall darf C: (XP) entfernt werden, darauf befinden sich die Bootdateien.

Wie sieht deine Festplatten- bzw. Partitionsstruktur aus?
C: mit XP und D: mit Win7 sind auf einer Festplatte?
Hast du Acronis TrueImage zur Verfügung?

Etwas Input bekommst du hier:
http://board.gulli.com/thread/1463331-geloest-xp-aus-dualboot-mit-win7-entfernen/
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550530
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/windows-xp-server-2003-2008-vista/382178-xp-win7-dualboot-entfernen.html
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...e/thread/1fbcb37e-e35a-48cd-a3ec-1535d2ec55a6
http://www.windows-7-forum.net/windows-7-allgemeines/28323-xp-entfernen-dualboot.html
http://thinkpad-forum.de/threads/11...ws-XP-und-Windows-7-Möchte-XP-jetzt-entfernen


----------



## Olli.P (19. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hi,



> Ah, Windowsfragen im Teichforum.



jepp, dachte das iss mal was anderes................. :smoki

Nun nochmal zum System:

Beide BS auf einer Platte in zwei Partitionen.

Zuerst nat. Win XP war ja dann immer C:

Dann auf Part. D: Win7 x64 dazu installiert...........

Natürlich wird ja nach dem starten immer das aktiv laufende BS als C: angezeigt und das andere dann als D: .................. 

Rum probiert und getestet und an Win7 gewöhnt, nachdem alle Dokumente, Einstellungen und Passwörter etc.denen von XP entsprachen. 

Wie gesagt ein BS aus dem Bootmanger Entfernen iss ja nich das Problem. Den Mbr unter XP neu zu schreiben auch ned. Die Frage ist, wenn ich die XP Partition Formatiere/Lösche, Lösche ich den Bootsektor auch oder iss der in der Win7 Partition?
Und wenn er ned in der Win7 Partition ist, kann ich den genauso einfach wie mit der XP CD neu schreiben?

Oder fängt Win7 dann an zu meckern?


----------



## koifischfan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie XP und Win7 auf c: verknüpft sind. Beim Überfliegen der o.g Links habe ich so etwas gelesen, daß es in die Hosen gehen kann.

Ich hätte in deinem Fall Win7 als Image gesichert und ein Bootmedium dafür erstellt. Dann mit der Win7-CD gestartet, die C:/Dlatte neu partitoniert und formatiert. Abbruch. Jetzt mit dem Bootmedium das Image ohne MBR zurückspielen.


----------



## Olli.P (19. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hi,

interessant iss ja zum einen das man das XP nich auf Win7 x64 Upgraden kann, daher hatte ich das win7 ja auch auf die nächste Partition gespielt.

Dann hab ich das Easy Transfer von MS gefunden, tolle Sache, nur alle Dokumente und Einstellungen werden irgendwie nicht nach Win7 übertragen.

Da ich aber nun alles auf Win7 bekommen habe, frag mich bloß ned wie, 
möchte ich das jetzt nicht nochmal riskieren und neu aufspielen. 

Das Win7 Zicken macht, wenn das XP weg ist, hab ich auch aus den ganzen Beiträgen raus lesen können................ 

Fakt: Die Boot-Datei iss auf der XP Partition und der Boot-Ordner in Win7............. 

Daher ja die Frage ob man die Boot-Datei mit der DVD einfach neu schreiben kann. Bei XP geht das ja, solange das BS noch drauf ist.

Und mit diesen Image Programmen hab ich schon öfters schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, möchte nu aber hier kein Image Prog. schlecht machen.

Ich werde, wenn sich da sonst keiner mehr zu äußert, erst mal auf XP die Programme so weit es geht, deinstallieren. Hab so schon bislang ein paar GB platz bekommen. :smoki

Und dann gucken wie ich in Zukunft weiter verfahren werde.

Schön wäre es wenn man die XP Partition unter Win7 einfach ausblenden könnte, ohne sie zu deaktivieren.


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hallo Olli,
ich war einfach mutig, und habe xp angeklickt und dann auf entfernen ! 
Das Einzige, was sich absolut nicht löschen ließ sind die autoexec.bat und config.sys.
Dann Reinigungsprogramm gestartet um die restlichen Leichen wegzuräumen, und neu gestartet.
Klappt einwandfrei. 
Wahrscheinlich werden durch das einfache Runterschmeißen die Bootdateien nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Glaub ich einfach mal so 
Wenns schiefgegangen wär, hätt ichs eifach neu gemacht. 
Allerdings hab ich Win 7 in der 32 bit Version.


----------



## Joachim (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hallo,

autoexec.bat und config.sys  ... bist du sicher das das von XP sein soll? Das riecht mir mehr nach MS-DOS oder Windows 3.x, ja bestenfalls Win95 

Und "xp" einfach löschen (du meinst sicher das Windows Hauptverzeichnis?) löst Ollis Problem ja nicht wirklich. 

@Olli
Hast du nen Laptop oder PC? 

Generell würde ich es so machen, bzw. hätte es so gemacht, ausgehend von einer XP Installation:

1. komplett Backup
2. Win7 auf seperate Festplatte, idealer weise eine SSD (60GB sind für Win7 32/64 völlig ausreichend)
3. Testen von Win7 in dem man im Bios einfach die Bootreihenfolge/Startplatte ändert
So kann man völlig gefahrlos testen und vor allem sauber testen. Noch dazu macht Win7 oder Win8 auch nur auf einer SSD installiert wirklich Freude. 

In deinem Fall würde ich nun folgendes versuchen:
1. Komplett Backup (2 Image Dateien erstellen (1x Winxp Partition / 1x Win7 Partition) und extern sichern)
2. Festplatte komplett neu partitionieren mit Hilfe der Installations CD von Win7 dabei darf die neue Partition nicht kleiner sein als die alte von Win7 - größer geht.
3. das Win7 Image auf die neue Partition zurück spielen

*Ungetestet !* Seit einem Versuch mit Linux parallel zu WinXP hab ichs nie wieder getan, das ich 2 Betriebssystem auf einem PC betreibe, denn das nervt nur.

Zumal - wie lang hast du denn Win7 getestet? Das gibts ja schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit und eigentlich war ja kurz nach Erscheinen klar, das es endlich das war, was Vista werden sollte - ein richtig guter XP Nachfolger.


----------



## koifischfan (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Dein 2. Vorschlag gleicht ja dem meinigen. 



> Zumal - wie lang hast du denn Win7 getestet? Das gibts ja schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit und ...


Ich habe Win7 auch erst ein halbes Jahr. Und ich überlege, XP erneut zu installieren. Es gibt sehr viele User mit XP-Problemen, die sich auf einem 7er BS schlecht nachvollziehen lassen.


----------



## Joachim (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Ja für so nen Fall nachvollziehbar - aber für Ottonormal ist mMn. Win7 das beste Windows zur Zeit.


----------



## Christine (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hallo Joachim,

da kann ich mich zu 99% anschließen - und für einige alte Progis gibt es ja noch den XP-Modus. Obwohl der manchmal auch zum Haare raufen ist...

Mein WIN 7 X64 geb ich nicht mehr her 

Neulich durfte/musste ich WIN 8 ausprobieren - bäh - das ist ja ein Fall fürs die Aufsichtsbehörden, da lauert ja an jeder App die "Winzigweich-Falle"


----------



## Olli.P (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hi,

also ich hab beides, Lappi und PC aber mit Win7 iss der PC.................... 

Und ich hab das Win7 jetzt seit ca. 4 Wochen auf'm Rechner.  Hatte mich vorher ned getraut, nach dem Motto, was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht, bzw. es war mir einfach noch zu teuer von der Anschaffung her.
Nun hab ich aber bei uns in der Gegend jemanden gefunden, der die Win7 x64 für 38,- mit Rechnung verbimmelt. Das ist im Gegensatz zu meinem Stamm PC-Dealer der für diese Version noch 140,- haben will ja ein Schnäppchen! 
Daher hab ich dann mal zugeschlagen und weil keine andere HDD zur Hand war, eben das Dual-Boot-System erstellt. Was dann ja doch im Endeffekt ned so pralle ist, weil man das XP wohl nich gefahrlos löschen kann. Nachdem ich nun alle Links von Koifischfan durch habe, werde ich wohl oder übel dazu übergehen wie in einem Forum geschrieben, alles bis auf den Bootsektor von XP zu löschen.


Und wie schon vorher geschrieben:

Image kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Vielleicht bekomm ich ja doch noch irgendwann eine gute Lösung um XP endgültig vom Rechner zu verbannen................


----------



## Christine (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hallo Olli,

na - spätestens beim nächsten Festplattencrash haste ne Chance auf einen sauberen Neubeginn. Oder wenn Du mal viel Langeweile hast, machste format C:


----------



## koifischfan (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Da du erst vier Wochen damit arbeitest und noch nicht so immens viel installiert hast: Warum machst du es nicht gleich nochmal neu? Also Komplettinstallation.


----------



## Olli.P (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hi Elschen,

ich denke auch, darauf wird es wohl hinauslaufen.................. 

Jedenfalls werde ich dann bis dahin jeweils einmal die Woche die Dokumente und Einstellungen mit Win-Easy Transfer auf den aktuellsten Stand halten, damit ich wenigstens diese einfach überspielen kann........... 

Wenn es denn dann funktioniert, von XP zu Win7 hat ned alles geklappt...........


----------



## Christine (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*



Olli.P schrieb:


> von XP zu Win7 hat ned alles geklappt...........



Hi Olli,

das ist normal. Das liegt daran, dass WIN7 keine echte Weiterentwicklung von XP ist. Und viele Programme und insbesondere Geräte nicht 1:1 weiterlaufen.

Ich würde es - wie Koifischfan schon schrieb - auch wirklich mit einer sauberen Neuinstallation machen.


----------



## Joachim (20. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Naja, Win8 ist im Grunde nicht schlechter als Win7 - aber die Redmonder haben es dahingehend vermasselt, das man nicht beim Setup dauerhaft wählen kann ob man Wischer oder Klicker ist. Es gibt da ja den alten Modus noch nur muss man den bei jedem Start als Ääääppppp erst aufrufen.

Aber eventuell sind sie ja bei nem Update mal gnädig und reichens nach. Bis dahin ist Win7 64bit einfach mal das Beste - ich arbeite gern damit und möchte XP auch nicht zurück


----------



## RKurzhals (21. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hallo Olli,
unter NTFS hat die "primäre" Festplatte nach wie vor einen Bootsektor, der entweder den gesamten bootloader beinhaltet (das war bis XP und dem alten grub so), oder auf einen Sektor verweist, an dem der "Bootloader" startet. Wenn Win7 ¿ (Ironie) letzteres eingerichtet hat, dann ist ein Verschieben des Win7-Systems nicht mehr so einfach, aber das wolltest Du ja nicht. 
Ein Löschen des Inhalts auf C: hätte also nur zur Folge, dass beim Booten über die Auswahl des XP-Eintrags der Rechner hängen bleibt.
Wenn Dein System nicht zu alt ist, dann lohnt eine Neuinstallation, allein von wegen AHCI, NCQ, UEFI und all diesen Zauberworten (auch wenn man dann auch nicht mit "wahnsinniger Geschwindigkeit" fährt ). Bei einem klassischen PC läßt sich das per BIOS aktivieren (bzw. letzteres für UEFI deaktivieren), bei einem Laptop ... :?.
Die Entfernung des XP-Systems und die Bearbeitung des Bootloaders (Löschen des XP-Eintrags) sollte möglich sein. Ein Verschieben der Win7-Partition ist dann schon anspruchsvoller.


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hi Leute,


da mein Computerlatein nach dem ändern der Boot Datei nun am Ende ist, werde ich das Win7 nun doch komplett neu installieren, damit ich dann ein sauberes OS auf'm Rechner habe. Besser iss das. 

Und ich hoffe das mir der Easy Datentransfer von Microsoft dabei hilft, meine Einstellungen gaanz schnell wieder zu bekommen, da ich diese ja diesmal von der alten Win7 Installation auf ein externes Speichermedium übertragen habe. 

Ich hoffe das mein nächster Beitrag hier wieder von meinem Desktop PC ist.......... :beten


----------



## Joerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hi Olli,
viel Glück bei der Neuinstallation. 
Ich hätte eher eine neue Festplatte gekauft (SSD macht für die Bootplatte schon Sinn) und das ganze dann erst mal sauber installiert. 
Die alte hättest du dann als Datenlaufwerk verwenden können, nachdem alles sauber läuft.


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2013)

*AW: Win XP & Win7 x64- Win XP löschen?*

Hi,

Installation abgeschlossen 

Erst Festplatte sauber Formatiert und dann die Neuinstallation durchgeführt!


----------

